# Deputy Sheriff Robert Britton



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Robert Britton

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Smith County Sheriff's Office
Texas*
End of Watch: Monday, March 28, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 54
*Tour of Duty:* 19 years
*Badge Number:* 54
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Animal related
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, March 24, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Sheriff Robert Britton succumbed to injuries sustained four days earlier when he was attacked by an injured cow while directing traffic around the animal.

He had responded to the scene after a vehicle struck and injured the cow on Farm Road 344. As he directed traffic around the animal it charged him and knocked him into the air. He landed on his head and suffered severe head injuries. The cow continued attacking him until other deputies were able to pull him to safety.

Deputy Britton was transported to East Texas Medical Center where he remained until succumbing to his injuries.

Deputy Britton had served with the Smith County Sheriff's Office for 19 years. He is survived by his two children.

Agency Contact Information
Smith County Sheriff's Office
106 East Elm Street
Tyler, TX 75702

Phone: (903) 590-2600

_*Please contact the Smith County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Britton.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

RIP Deputy.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP Deputy Britton. This is certainly a reminder to us all that something bad can happen...even at what first appears to be a minor or "service type" call.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Deputy Britton


----------

